# New labs, help!



## ramirez8307 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello all,
I was switched 6 weeks ago from Tirosint 50mg to Armour (1 grain the morning; 1/2 grain in the afternoon). Here are my labs from September to my labs from yesterday. Let me know your thoughts:

9/12/13 labs on Tirosint 50 mg:
TSH: 3.47 (0.3-5.0)
Free T4: 1.31 (0.8-1.8
Free T3: 2.8 (2.2-4.4)

yesterday's labs on Armour:
TSH:0.03
Free T4: 1.21
Free T3: 3.7
Ferritin: 80
Vitamin D: 29 (30-100)
DHEA sulfate: 66 (99-340) for adrenals

I was shocked at my TSH, happy about my Free T3 going up so much on Armour, but not sure why my Free T4 went down . I feel like with my TSH that low I should feel better and have hyper symptoms, but I don't. Somehow this doesn't feel like optimal, what do you guys think? I have a feeling my doc will lower me to 1 grain of Armour to get my TSH up a little, addtl supplement of T4, and Vitamin D supplement. What are your thoughts? Experiences? Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ramirez8307 said:


> Hello all,
> I was switched 6 weeks ago from Tirosint 50mg to Armour (1 grain the morning; 1/2 grain in the afternoon). Here are my labs from September to my labs from yesterday. Let me know your thoughts:
> 
> 9/12/13 labs on Tirosint 50 mg:
> ...


This is awesome. Your FT4 will go down when on exogenous T3. This is normal and not to be tampered with. You only need a little bit of T4 for peripheral deiodination. Armour is the perfect 4 to 1 ratio.

It looks like you are on the perfect dose amount for now but as you feel better, you will no doubt become more active thus necessitating further titration.

If I were you, I would still get labs about every 8 weeks for a while yet. Just to stay on top of this.

Get some sunshine and eat egg yolks and yogurt for your vitamin D.


----------



## ramirez8307 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks so much for the information! I haven't met with the doc yet on these results so she may fill me in on what you just told me. Is my TSH too low? I don't have hyper symptoms. I feel like I might be close to optimal, but not quite there. We will see what she says next week!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Free T3: 2.8 (2.2-4.4)
> 
> yesterday's labs on Armour:
> TSH:0.03
> ...


If it were me I would remain on current dose for another 6 weeks and re- test. I would imagine your prescription would support that idea? I never ever threw away med's when a prescription was changed. It's a good idea to keep "inventory" when tweaking doses. You can always lab yourself, if your doctor will not run them.

You need to ignore TSH , you are on replacement med's. TSH doesn't matter anymore, it's a purely diagnostic.


----------



## ChrisP (Oct 29, 2013)

Lovlkn said:


> If it were me I would remain on current dose for another 6 weeks and re- test. I would imagine your prescription would support that idea? I never ever threw away med's when a prescription was changed. It's a good idea to keep "inventory" when tweaking doses. You can always lab yourself, if your doctor will not run them.
> 
> You need to ignore TSH , you are on replacement med's. TSH doesn't matter anymore, it's a purely diagnostic.


Agreed.

And yes, TSH is a releasing hormone from your pituitary that regulates your thyroid, but since you've had a TT, your thyroid no longer exists, so TSH levels are quite useless to some degree.


----------

